# BUG REPORT: Aspect ratio fail + PIP = crash



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I have now experienced the same bug 4 times, so I think it is worthy of reporting:

Watching on 1080i, 16x9, switching between SD and HD channels, when SD set on Gray Bars and HD on Normal, or just bouncing around between various SD channels, the 921 eventually gets in a state where the Gray Bars setting turns into a stretched picture (but still shows Gray Bars in the banner). At that point, repeated presses of the "*" key (aspect ratio cycle) will not change the Gray Bars displayed in the banner, and the picture remains in Stretched appearance.

When the 921 gets in this state, pressing PIP produces the gray screen of death (the central 90% of the picture becomes a matrix of gray pixels, and there is a black "X" in the center), followed by an extended reboot.

This same situation has happened at least 4 times. Each time the PIP press causes this phenomenon. Of course, the machine is clearly getting messed up before this as described above.

Fix, please!

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Problems with the 921 getting in a state where the SD channels turn into a stretched picture are not limited to 1080i or Gray Bars.

I'm using 720p output and the Normal setting on SD, but have gotten into the locked Stretch state (still shows Normal in the banner, repeated presses of the "*" key (aspect ratio cycle) will not change the Normal displayed in the banner, and the picture remains stretched.

I have not tried pressing the PIP button while in this state, but will next time (and we know there'll be a next time  ).


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

peterd said:


> Problems with the 921 getting in a state where the SD channels turn into a stretched picture are not limited to 1080i or Gray Bars.
> 
> I'm using 720p output and the Normal setting on SD, but have gotten into the locked Stretch state (still shows Normal in the banner, repeated presses of the "*" key (aspect ratio cycle) will not change the Normal displayed in the banner, and the picture remains stretched.
> 
> I have not tried pressing the PIP button while in this state, but will next time (and we know there'll be a next time  ).


please let us know if the PIP button precipitates a failure in your case as well. Thanks.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I am seeing a problem with aspect ratios / formats deciding to switch of their own accord when using the PIP button. However, I have not seen any corresponding crashing of the receiver.

Consider this scenario:

1) 921 is hooked up via DVI or component to a 16x9 HDTV. The 921 aspect ratio is set to "16x9" in the menu, and the resolution is set to "1080i". The 921 is operating in HD mode (blue light on in front).

2) Tune to a normal SD channel (e.g. Food Network). Use the star key on the remote to set the aspect ratio to "Normal". The content is now standard unstretched 4x3 within the 16x9 viewing area of the television, which is correct.

3) Use the PIP button to bring up the PIP window, "Swap" to that window, and tune to a different 4x3 SD channel. Verify again that the aspect ratio is "Normal".

4) Now use the "Swap" button to switch the two PIP windows. Observe that the content is now stretched, even though it should be still be "Normal"!


----------

